# Battlefield 3 IRNV gepatched



## BlueLaser (30. November 2011)

_*DICE hat mit dem aktuellem PS3 Patch auch das IRNV Visier abgeschwächt:
*_​ 
Demize99 (Alan Kertz) twitterte:
https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/141868322449915904 


> PS3 patch IRNV scope gameplay.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Picz26O0UVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






das IRNV soll auch demnächst auf PC und XBOX angepasst werden

meiner Meinug genau richtig so, nun sollte nurnoch das Taclight abgeschächt werden


----------



## Kassim187 (30. November 2011)

Find ich auch super!
Denn manchmal kommt es mir echt vor wie ein Cheat...ich mein, ich verstecke mich hinter nen Busch und zack bin ich tot...obwohl ich seblst den Gegner mit normalen Visier nicht erkennen konnte...bzw. sehr sehr schwer erkennen konnte.
Ich mein, ich hab ne zeitlang selbst das IRNV benutzt, aber mittlerweile eher selten...da es für mich wie schon gesagt, eher wie ein Cheat wirkt.
Und ich hoffe auch stark, dass das Taclight noch abgeschwächt wird!


----------



## BlueLaser (30. November 2011)

NERF IRNV 758 MB Patch - YouTube

ist ein Video mit IRNV nach dem Patch auf Metro


----------



## Ahab (30. November 2011)

Inwiefern wurde es denn abgeschwächt? Ich erkenne irgendwie keinen richtigen Unterschied in dem Video. 

€: ah, ok. Im zweiten Vid erkennt mans besser.


----------



## Memono (30. November 2011)

Beim snipern freue ich mich immer wenn andere Spieler das Taclight benutzen... ermöglicht es auch bei schlechten Sichbedingungen den Gegner zu treffen. 

Das Video von "BlueLaser" scheint mir etwas zu übertrieben zu sein, dort sieht man ja gar nichts mehr, außer grünen Rauch (woher der wohl herkommt?). Einen Gegner der 10m vor einem steht nicht mehr sehen zu können, würde auch gleich den Rauswurf des IRNV aus dem ganzen Spiel bedeuten, da es schlicht keinen Sinn mehr machen würde sowas zu benutzen.


----------



## BlueLaser (30. November 2011)

ich kann nur die Videos posten welche im Umlauf sind

habe leider keine PS3 um es selbst zu testen
jedoch finde ich das IRNV auf Metro zweifelhaft


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2011)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> NERF IRNV 758 MB Patch - YouTube
> 
> ist ein Video mit IRNV nach dem Patch auf Metro


 
Das Video ist ein Fake. 

Wäre auch unlogisch das man nun ein grünen Nebel vor den Gegnern hätte. Da wurde einfach ein Taclight grün gefärbt und drüber gelegt mit einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm.


----------



## needit (30. November 2011)

Endlich... Ich wurde auf allen Maps eig nur von Irnv gekillt.


----------



## lukas93h (30. November 2011)

Das Spiel kann man mit einem Rohdiamanten vergleichen; langsam aber sicher kommt der wertvolle und schöne geschliffene Diamant zum vorschein


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. November 2011)

Sollte das wirklich stimmen freue ich mich darüber.
Es sind kaum noch Server da wo du nicht auf 2000m gesehen wirst, und auch somit weg vom Fenster bist!
Das IRNV ist sicher cool, aber man selbst kommt auf großen Maps ja nicht mehr dazu andere Waffen aufzuleveln. 

Das algemeine Bild war nur noch so, das level 30+ Gegner mit einer der ersten Waffen rumrenen und mit diesem Visir alles runtermachen!
Konnte einem schon echt die Laune versauen wen man mit neuen Waffen rumrennen wollte.

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## jensi251 (30. November 2011)

Das ist ja schön und gut aber keine News wert. Wofür gibt es denn den BF3 Sammelthread?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2011)

Nutze es ja selber aber finde es so oki aber wenn es nach mir gehen würde ich die Lamp und den Laser wieder raus nehmen weil NUR noobs damit spielen und beide Total Overpower sind !


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. November 2011)

Ich hab damit kein Problem, einfach ein bisschen rechts daneben Zielen und schon iss Sie aus  .
Edit:Auf die Taclight bezogen.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2011)

Solang sie mir meine Tank Thermaloptik lassen


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. November 2011)

Ich nutze dieses Visier sehr häufig und finde die "Abschwächung" gut. Das Visier bringt in seinem ursprünglichen Zustand enorme Vorteile, so dass das spielen mit dem Visier fast schon als unfair bezeichnet werden kann.


----------



## Medcha (30. November 2011)

Alles schön und gut. Aber am Ende musst du den Gegner auch treffen. Du siehst ihn halt einen Tick früher. Vorteil ja. Aber kein Grund das IRNV als Problem zu sehen. Am Ende gehört viel mehr Skill zum erfolgreichen spielen von BF3. Patchen auch OK.
Egal was ist. Es wird mich nicht davon abhalten weiter an meinen G36C Kills zu arbeiten. Dazu hät ich dann gern das IRNV. Aber das dauert noch 41 Kills. Alles ne Frage der Einstellung.


----------



## evolution (30. November 2011)

Also ich finde nicht, dass das IRNV genervt werden hätte müssen. Klar nervts, wenn man dauernd aus nem Busch erschossen wird. Andererseits hat man mit nem IRNV eh schon ein eingeschränktes Sichtfeld. Im vergleich zum Red Dot sieht man beim IRNV eigentlich nichts, was um einen herum oder seitlich passiert. 
Ausserdem wird man sowieso von jedem Sniper gemarkt sodass es praktisch wurscht ist, ob er dich auf 200m sihet oder nicht.


----------



## jensi251 (30. November 2011)

das Ding muss einfach abgeschwächt werden. Alles andere würde den Spielspaß komplett zerstören.


----------



## hwk (1. Dezember 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Das algemeine Bild war nur noch so, das level 30+ Gegner mit einer der ersten Waffen rumrenen und mit diesem Visir alles runtermachen!
> Konnte einem schon echt die Laune versauen wen man mit neuen Waffen rumrennen wollte.
> 
> Grüße EDDIE


 Also ich hatte bisher keine großen Probleme neue Waffen zu "leveln"


----------



## Rongofrock (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach, alle Waffen werden dadurch extrem aufgelevelt. Ist doch total hirnlos tagsüber mit einem Infrarotsensor rumzurennen. Alle Steine in der Sonne haben dann auch 36 Grad und würde auch leuten wie blöd. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur drin um die ganzen CoD Kiddies glücklich zumachen. Wie Vieles im Spiel (unbegrenzt Muni für die Flak, Sniper im stehen usw.)

DABEI FÄLLT MIR EIN: Sollte der Sniper nicht VIEEEEEL schwieriger sein und "wackeln"????? Merke davon nichts, kann mit der SV98 im stehen auf 500 Metern jemanden einen Kopfschuss verpassen. Logik 0%, CoD Idiot glücklich 100%.

Die sollten eher sich mal daran setzten die Helis und Flugzeuge abschiessbar zu machen (ohne AA Panzer).
Das NERVT!

Aber der Spruch mit dem Diamanten stimmt hoffentlich, bei BF2 war es am Ende ja auch gut.


----------



## Singler (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hasse das Taclight. Ich knalle jeden ab, der mich blendet... egal, ob Freund oder Feind.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut. Aber am Ende musst du den Gegner auch treffen. Du siehst ihn halt einen Tick früher. Vorteil ja. Aber kein Grund das IRNV als Problem zu sehen. Am Ende gehört viel mehr Skill zum erfolgreichen spielen von BF3. Patchen auch OK.
> Egal was ist. Es wird mich nicht davon abhalten weiter an meinen G36C Kills zu arbeiten. Dazu hät ich dann gern das IRNV. Aber das dauert noch 41 Kills. Alles ne Frage der Einstellung.



Du kannst ja sehr gern mit deinem G36C Kills machen, da spricht ja nichts dagegen. 
Aber dein Tick früher gesehen oder nicht gesehen ist entscheident über Leben und Tod. 
Möglich das es im Normal Modus bzw. auf Servern die im Normal-Modus laufen nicht das Problem ist, da man ja auch gefühle 2min 
und 3Magazine aushalten kann!
Aber auf dem Hardcore-Server nervt es doch schon extrem, das man alle 20m von jemanden erschossen wird der 300m weiter im Busch sitzt und 
da du keine Killcam hast wirst du auch noch 5x gekillt von ein und dem gleichen.

Und wie hier schon gesagt wurde, die Steine, Häuse, und Bäume sind ja eigl. auch Warm nicht nur die Menschen! 
Durch das Visir weiß jeder Sniper aus 3000m genau wo du bist, und kann so gezielt draufhalten.
Wo ist da der Spaß beim Game? Das is ja dann kein Zweikampf mehr sondern ein alleingang!

Entweder es leuchtet alles was warm ist, so das es schwer wird Gegner zu erkennen die an einer warmen Häuserfront stehen.
Oder das IRNV muss abgeschwächt werden! 

Es muss noch viel gemacht werden bis das Spiel gut wird. 
Die Grafik usw. past zwar aber fair play schaut anderst aus!
Mit einem MG wird man aus 1000m niedergemacht usw. wo bleibt da der Sinn der Klassen? 

MFG EDDIE


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2011)

Das IRNV Visier fand ich eig. völlig balanced...
Was unbalanced ist ist das Taclight, das ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## PixelSign (1. Dezember 2011)

ich finde den patch sehr gut obwohl ich das irnv selbst fast ausschließlich genutzt habe. aber dadurch gingen die ganzen deckungsmöglichkeiten verloren und man konnte sich nicht unbemerkt über die flanke am gegner vorbei schleichen. jetzt ist halt wieder mehr skill und aufmerksamkeit gefragt und das vertreibt hoffentlich eine menge noobies und lamer von den servern  . ach ja, wann wird eigentlich mal der völlig schwachsinnige mörser weggepatcht  ?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2011)

was heisst für euch denn eigentlich balance?

für mich heisst das, das jeder vorteil auch einen nachteil bekommt. gehn wir das mal durch: die rotpunkt oder holo visiere haben kaum/keinen? zoom, dafür hat man sehr schnell anvisiert (diese animation des waffe-an-die-augen-halten is kurz) für erhöhte präzision beim feuern (weniger streu rate). man kann die umgebung schlechter absuchen, da der zoom fehlt, dafür is man im nahkampf fix unterwegs. vor und nachteil. dann diese "zoom optics". also acog un 3,4 fach un was es nich alles gibt. man hat nen bissl zoom, dafür dauerts anvisieren länger (sprich, man hat ne gefühlte sekunde ma nen schwarzen screen) und im nahkampf wirds schon huddelig. da muss man schon öfter mal aus der hüfte ballern, um schnell genug zu sein, nur hat man dann erhöhte streuung. dagegen kann man ja den laser einbauen, muss aber dafür vllt auf was andres (für einen) wichtiges verzichten. wieder vor und nachteile. joa, un dann kommt die gruppe der "fernrohre". also 6x+ zoom. kA ob sich da auch immer die präzision auf die entfernung erhöht, aber in verbindung mit einzelschuss kann man so sicher auch entfernte ziele noch nen bissl bekämpfen. im grunde isses wie die letzte stufe, nur mit dem vorteil, das man noch mehr sieht auf distanz. dieser vorteil hat aber den nachteil des "sniper-blinkens" und im nahkampf is man nochmal mehr aufgeschmissen ^^ auch hier wieder vor- und nachteile.

und jetzt das invr... das is quasi das selbe wie rotpunkt, nur mit dem enormen vorteil, jegliche tarnung ausm spiel zu nehmen. selbst wenn sich einer hinter nem mauerspalt bewegt, sieht man das usw. und der nachteil dafür? kein zoom fällt raus, weil der nachteil is ja schon für die schnelle reaktion der "rotpunktvisier-gruppe" draufgegangen.

vom balancing her, müsste sich das wie die pumpen verhalten. situativ sinnvoll, aber ned immer und überall.

so gern ichs invr auch nutz (allein, um mich gescheit wehren zu können), aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass es einfach ein bischen viel des guten is ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2011)

IRNV Nachteil: 

- Eingeschränktes Sichtfeld
- 1x Zoom


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2011)

gut, das eingeschränkte sichtfeld lass ich ma gelten, is aber nur nen kleiner nachteil dem riesen vorteil gegeüber gestellt. 1fach zoom gehört für mich nich mehr dazu ^^ das gilt für mich als "kompensations-contra" fürs fixe anvisieren, wie bei den red-dot scopes auch. oder ham die invr's auch ne längere "anvisier zeit"? wenn man mal gescheite daten hätte un ned nur aufs empfinden immer angewiesen wäre :/


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2011)

Also mich nervt der 1x Modus mit dem IRNV tierisch. Auf Entfernung ist der Visier-Dot teilweise größer als der Gegner  

Ich hätte nix dagegen wenn sie es abschwächen, aber bitte nicht herausnehmen. Das Teil hat mir schon oft bei Busch/Fels Campern geholfen


----------



## Rohstoff (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich von dem Visier nie genervt gefühlt, da gibt es andere Sachen die ich am liebsten sofort wegpatchen würde. Da wäre das F2000, Taclight und Boden-Luft-Raketenwerfer (Was bringen die? Man trifft einen Heli 2x damit er gerade mal kampfunfähig wird und die Besatzung abspringen kann?). Naja, das führt in die falsche Richtung 

Wenn man mit dem IRNV spielt sieht man Gegner schneller, ok. Durch das eingeschränkte Sichtfeld und das langsame Anvisieren hat man eigentlich nur den Überraschungseffekt auf seiner Seite. Besonders agil ist man damit nicht. Gegner, die in Deckung sind, sind in Deckung. Wenn einer in meinem Sichtfeld rumlümmelt und bei Beschuss nicht schnell genug reagiert, kann ich das nutzen. Dank Killcam weiss er aber spätestens nach dem ersten Tod, wo ich mich rumtreibe. Meine Flinte wird durch das Visier weder stärker noch genauer, sie deckt meiner Meinung nach nur unvorsichtige Gegner und Camper auf. Ob ich sie (oft genug) treffe, ist doch eine andere Frage 

Wie sich das IRNV i. V. m. Recons oder auf Hardcore-Servern auswirkt, habe ich allerdings noch nicht erlebt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es dann in Richtung unfair bzw. overpowered gehen könnte.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe mich von dem Visier nie genervt gefühlt, da gibt es andere Sachen die ich am liebsten sofort wegpatchen würde. Da wäre das F2000, Taclight und Boden-Luft-Raketenwerfer (Was bringen die? Man trifft einen Heli 2x damit er gerade mal kampfunfähig wird und die Besatzung abspringen kann?). Naja, das führt in die falsche Richtung
> 
> Wenn man mit dem IRNV spielt sieht man Gegner schneller, ok. Durch das eingeschränkte Sichtfeld und das langsame Anvisieren hat man eigentlich nur den Überraschungseffekt auf seiner Seite. Besonders agil ist man damit nicht. Gegner, die in Deckung sind, sind in Deckung. Wenn einer in meinem Sichtfeld rumlümmelt und bei Beschuss nicht schnell genug reagiert, kann ich das nutzen. Dank Killcam weiss er aber spätestens nach dem ersten Tod, wo ich mich rumtreibe. Meine Flinte wird durch das Visier weder stärker noch genauer, sie deckt meiner Meinung nach nur unvorsichtige Gegner und Camper auf. Ob ich sie (oft genug) treffe, ist doch eine andere Frage
> 
> Wie sich das IRNV i. V. m. Recons oder auf Hardcore-Servern auswirkt, habe ich allerdings noch nicht erlebt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es dann in Richtung unfair bzw. overpowered gehen könnte.



Auf Hardcore Servern ist es etwas zu doll...
Da reichen 2Treffer und du liegst am Boden!
Hier entscheiden oft 2sec früher gesehen über Leben und Gelebt haben. 

Und Sniper sollten das Teil so oder so nicht in die Finger bekommen, das ist dann 20x zu viel des Gutens!
1. du kannst dich gegen den Sniper auf die Entfernung nicht währen!
2. meist weist du dann nicht mal woher der Schuss gekommen ist!


Es sollte einfach unter Sonneneinstrahlung etwas weniger Power haben und nicht nur die Menschen wie auf einem radioaktive Tripp strahlen lassen. Sondern auch die Umgebung!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2011)

Eher nicht. Die Snipergewehre sind meiner Meinung nach fast unspielbar, wenn man sie nicht im Nahkampf spielt. 

1. Ist der Bulletdrop viel zu krass
2. Fliegt die Kugel so langsam, das man sie sehen kann wie sie nach 1. Sek bei ca. 200m einschlägt. Da muss ich schon 5m vor den Gegner aimen. Wenn man mal überlegt wie "kurz" die Strecken sind, und wie lange die Kugel braucht um einzuschlagen, ist das mehr als ein Witz. Das Snipen war in BFBC2 wirklich besser. Und durch das 1x Visier kannst du eh nur in den Nahkampf, weil effektiv auf Entfernung spielt sich das nicht. Höchstens gegen Still-Campende Spieler zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Keleg (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss sagen ich finde das IRNV so wie es ist klasse... sollten lieber endlich die Taschenlampen abschwächen, damit haben sie mehr geleistet!

@ fre@ak ich muss dir zustimmen, die Kugeln fliegen wirklich seeehr langsam.


Also IRNV + Assoult Rifle, ich hab dir JEDEN Sniper über die ganze Map aus ihren Camper ecken gehollt, easy... ^^


----------



## KEIOS (1. Dezember 2011)

...oh je... geht wieder das generfe los, weil man gadgets für eigenes scheitern verantwortlich macht?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

Keleg schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich finde das IRNV so wie es ist klasse... sollten lieber endlich die Taschenlampen abschwächen, damit haben sie mehr geleistet!
> 
> @ fre@ak ich muss dir zustimmen, die Kugeln fliegen wirklich seeehr langsam.



Dann lehn ich mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und sage mal das du nur mit dem Ding durch die gegen rennst?
Und jetzt was machen die Läute die erst später anfangen konnten zu spielen?
Die Spieler die neue Waffen anspielen möchten? 

Die sind dann Punkte Opfer und verlieren dann die Lust weil sie nicht voran kommen? 
Ich kann genauso gut mit dem IRNV rumlaufen und die K/D nach oben ziehen! Nur wo bleibt da das Fair play? 
Oder ich bin zu alt und CSS verwöhnt... da kamm es noch darauf an was ein Spieler kann und was nicht!

Am besten finde ich die Spieler die nur mit der MG rumlaufen dann noch das IRNV drauf und Ihre 200Schuss einfach draufhalten... 
getreu dem Moto: eine Kugel wird schon treffen... 

Kein "fair play" in meinen Augen! 
Mit einer echten Wärmebildkamera leuchten auch nicht nur Menschen sondern die ganze Umgebung auf!


----------



## BlueLaser (1. Dezember 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Video ist ein Fake.
> 
> Wäre auch unlogisch das man nun ein grünen Nebel vor den Gegnern hätte. Da wurde einfach ein Taclight grün gefärbt und drüber gelegt mit einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm.



absolut nicht
das IRNV wurde nur auf PS3 gepatched bis jetzt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIsUWCDUBOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

So bitte auch auf den PC übertragen und gut ist!

Den im Echtem Leben hast du auch kaum mehr als 10m sicht mit dem Ding! Da die Währme Abstrahlung nicht ausreichen würde!


----------



## Rohstoff (1. Dezember 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> So bitte auch auf den PC übertragen und gut ist!
> 
> Den im Echtem Leben hast du auch kaum mehr als 10m sicht mit dem Ding! Da die Währme Abstrahlung nicht ausreichen würde!


 
Vielleicht mit den Dingern, die bei Galileo zu "wissenschaftlichen" Experimenten benutzt werden  Als ich mal ein WBG-Aufsatz auf meinem G36 hatte habe ich doch ein bisschen weiter als 10m gesehen. Das wäre ja sonst krass unsinnig, dafür dass man da knapp 2 Kilo an Visier rumschleppt!

Aber grundsätzlich hast du recht, das Teil mit seinen bunten Farben ist ein bisschen an der Realität vorbei. BF3 soll wahrscheinlich nur ein Spiel sein 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das IRNV ok ist!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2011)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> absolut nicht
> das IRNV wurde nur auf PS3 gepatched bis jetzt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und jetzt vergleiche nochmal die  Videos, und man sieht deutlich das das ein Fake war


----------



## mumaker (1. Dezember 2011)

totaler scheiss. mich mit einen IRNV erkennt man mega schnell. komisch dass da nur ihn keiner sieht! was ist das denn für ein LowServer


----------



## Thunderdome (1. Dezember 2011)

Kassim187 schrieb:


> Find ich auch super!
> Denn manchmal kommt es mir echt vor wie ein Cheat...ich mein, ich verstecke mich hinter nen Busch und zack bin ich tot...obwohl ich seblst den Gegner mit normalen Visier nicht erkennen konnte...bzw. sehr sehr schwer erkennen konnte.
> Ich mein, ich hab ne zeitlang selbst das IRNV benutzt, aber mittlerweile eher selten...da es für mich wie schon gesagt, eher wie ein Cheat wirkt.
> Und ich hoffe auch stark, dass das Taclight noch abgeschwächt wird!


 
Omg was bist du für einer alles was Fun macht in diesem Spiel gefällt dir nicht, wenn du keine Gegner mir normalen Visier siehst dann bist wohl blind!! Ich habe kein Problem damit. Du bist so einer der an allen und jeden, was auszusetzen hat "mh das Taclight ist so hell
die F2000 ist so stark" dann spiel Tetris , durch solche Pfeifen wie dich werden die besten Spiele zu tote gepatcht siehe Farcry oder CSS, nur weil du kein aim hast!! Werde mal Erwachsen und hör auf zu weinen das ist ja grausam!!


----------



## Jor-El (2. Dezember 2011)

Thunderdome schrieb:


> Omg was bist du für einer alles was Fun macht in diesem Spiel gefällt dir nicht, wenn du keine Gegner mir normalen Visier siehst dann bist wohl blind!! Ich habe kein Problem damit. Du bist so einer der an allen und jeden, was auszusetzen hat "mh das Taclight ist so hell
> die F2000 ist so stark" dann spiel Tetris , durch solche Pfeifen wie dich werden die besten Spiele zu tote gepatcht siehe Farcry oder CSS, nur weil du kein aim hast!! Werde mal Erwachsen und hör auf zu weinen das ist ja grausam!!



Da hälst du 1,5 Jahre deinen Mund und dann kommt nur so ein Müll raus?
Hoffentlich haben wir nun wieder mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe vor dir.

Btt, ist ja schön das die das Noobzeugs patchen aber lieber wäre mir ein stabil laufendes Spiel.


----------



## demanio (2. Dezember 2011)

Rongofrock schrieb:


> Die sollten eher sich mal daran setzten die Helis und Flugzeuge abschiessbar zu machen (ohne AA Panzer).


 Helis sind doch abschießbar, einfach den Piloten rausballern und schon kommt der Heli runter. 

@Topic: Finds gut das das ganze abgeschwächt wird, auch wenn ich es immer wieder gerne genutzt habe.


----------



## Ratzel101106 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde dass der Typ im Video die Leute auch ohne IRNV-Visier getroffen hätte. Also ich geh mal jetzt von mir aus. Ich spiele grundsätzlich ohne Visier. Außer halt das Scharfschützengewehr. Stören tut mich das visier nur wenn es von einem wie schon hier im forum geschrieben ... Camper mit einem Leichten MG,200 Schuss und irgendwo in einer Ecke oder im dunklen hockend ist.
z.B. auf der Map "seine Überquerung" oder wie die heisst. Dort im rush modus habe ich vorgestern einen ganz hartnäckigen Camper bekämpft der als Verteidiger fleissig oben im Haus mit einem IRNV und MG meine Leute niedergemtzelt hat.

Echt nervig. Ansonsten sollten noch die Laserpointer und Flashlights gefixt werden. Vorallem nervt es mich, dass ich oftmal von den eigenen Leuten geblendet werde.


----------



## Thunderdome (2. Dezember 2011)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Da hälst du 1,5 Jahre deinen Mund und dann kommt nur so ein Müll raus?
> Hoffentlich haben wir nun wieder mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe vor dir.
> 
> Btt, ist ja schön das die das Noobzeugs patchen aber lieber wäre mir ein stabil laufendes Spiel.


 
UHH da hab ich wohl einen solchen Experten auf den Schlips getreten!! Du verträgst die Wahrheit nicht das ist alles, ich halte bestimmt mein Maul nicht.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

Thunderdome schrieb:


> Omg was bist du für einer alles was Fun macht in diesem Spiel gefällt dir nicht, wenn du keine Gegner mir normalen Visier siehst dann bist wohl blind!! Ich habe kein Problem damit. Du bist so einer der an allen und jeden, was auszusetzen hat "mh das Taclight ist so hell
> die F2000 ist so stark" dann spiel Tetris , durch solche Pfeifen wie dich werden die besten Spiele zu tote gepatcht siehe Farcry oder CSS, nur weil du kein aim hast!! Werde mal Erwachsen und hör auf zu weinen das ist ja grausam!!


 

Lol "Jor-EI" hat im Gegensatz zu dir das schreiben gelehrnt ohne dabei andere pers. anzugehen!
Und du bist dan diese Art von Spieler die entweder nur im Panzer sitzen kann!? Oder doch erher einer der Sorte die mit dem Tacilight rumrennen
weil sonst jeder schneller die Linke Maustaste drücken kann als du?
Ich hoffe auch das wir von dir die nächsten 1,5Jahre nichts mehr höhren müssen, das ist ja schlimm!
Kaum aktive im Forum und dann nach Jahren nur D*** rausschwetzen.
´
Man kann es auch so sehen wir stehen nun mal auf "Fair PLay" bei Games. 
So etwas wie es bei CSS gegeben hat! 

Ach jetztweis ich welche Art von Spieler du bist!
Du bist einer der die sich in einen Busch setzen mit dem MG 200Schuss und dann mit dem IRNV der Held sein wollen! 
Auf was für Servern spielst du`? SC? Und sag jetzt bitte nicht Hardcore sonst kommen mir die Tränen.
Weil sonst würdest du nicht so a Sch*** nausschwetzen.

Grüße EDDIE bis in 1,5Jahren


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (2. Dezember 2011)

Das Ding gehört sich einfach weggepatched, genausso wie:
- Taclight
- Relektionen von dem Snipervisier
- Laserpointer

Das sind vlt alles schöne Effekte die sich schön in Marketingvideos machen, aber einfach unrealistisch sind.


----------



## spionkaese (3. Dezember 2011)

Dr|Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding gehört sich einfach weggepatched, genausso wie:
> - Taclight
> - Relektionen von dem Snipervisier
> - Laserpointer
> ...



Genau, weil Laserpointer in echt ja nicht blenden xD
Und die Reflektionen sind vom Balancing her sinnvoll - sonst endet das ganze wie in BC2.


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Genau, weil Laserpointer in echt ja nicht blenden xD
> Und die Reflektionen sind vom Balancing her sinnvoll - sonst endet das ganze wie in BC2.


 

Laserpointer tun schon blenden... Aber ganz sicher nicht in einem Radius von gefühlten 3 Metern 
Das Aufblitzen vom Snipervisier könnten sie wenigstens dem Licht anpassen und nicht einfach Zeitbedingt.


----------



## Keleg (5. Dezember 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Dann lehn ich mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und sage mal das du nur mit dem Ding durch die gegen rennst?
> Und jetzt was machen die Läute die erst später anfangen konnten zu spielen?
> Die Spieler die neue Waffen anspielen möchten?
> 
> ...



Als ich mit dem Spiel angefangen haben gab es schon die leisten Leute auf Rang 45, also schwall nicht! Ich habe Montags angefangen und Samstag kam's raus, habe mich nicht beschwert auch nicht über die Taclights.


----------



## needit (6. Dezember 2011)

Oh mann Jungs.... Ein großes Problem in Battlefield wäre einfach (wenn es die Reflektionen nicht gäb), dass kein schwein die sniper sehen würde... nen typ, der hinten bei metro in der base hockt,am besten auch noch im dunklen, den wirst du niemals sehen (ohne IRNV).
Und Laserpointer find ich als angestrahlter cool, weil ich sofort weiß, wenn mich jemand abknallen will. und ich kann den gegner lokalisieren insoweit^^..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Laserpointer tun schon blenden... Aber ganz sicher nicht in einem Radius von gefühlten 3 Metern
> Das Aufblitzen vom Snipervisier könnten sie wenigstens dem Licht anpassen und nicht einfach Zeitbedingt.



Das sich Leute den Spaß machen, anfliegende Piloten an Flughäfen mit Laserpointern zu blenden weist du aber oder? 
Der Laser ist da durchaus realistisch.


----------

